# greetings from ireland - in searh of a 225 TTC



## walshy123 (May 31, 2008)

hey all. Just signed up. From Ireland and in the market for my first TT


----------



## Loftlie (May 25, 2008)

Welcome from Carlisle Cumbria.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome  couple of silver ones for sale :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

hi walshy
good luck with your search.
also keep your eyes peeled in the events section of this forum for meets and cruises
15 June Belfast
August, Galway (date to be confirmed)


----------

